# [Sammelthread] Gamescom 2016



## S754 (17. März 2016)

Hi,

ich mach hier mal einen Sammelthread zur Gamescom 2016 auf.

Welcher PCGHXler ist heuer mit dabei? Ich bin alle Tage da von Dienstag (Anreise) bis Sonntag (Abreise). 
Werde bald Presseausweise beantragen, wer möchte kann gerne mit 

Link: gamescom | Messe fÃ¼r interaktive Spiele und Unterhaltung

Auf was bzw. welchen Hersteller freut ihr euch am meisten? Wie oft seit ihr schon dabei gewesen, oder ist es gar euer erstes Mal?

Gruß,
S754


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2016)

Werde wahrscheinlich nur von Freitag bis  Sonntag da sein. Ist auch mein erstes mal dort <3... bin gespannt wie das da so abläuft. 
Highlight wird wohl sein alte Freunde wieder zu sehen


----------



## Hummel_1980 (18. März 2016)

Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl auch wieder dort sein - bietet sich ja irgendwie an, wenn man schon in Köln wohnt 
Schwerpunktmäßig werde ich mich wohl in der EA Community Lounge herumtreiben und hoffe, dass es dort vielleicht ein neues Battlefield zu sehen gibt


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2016)

Ich bin Donnerstag da.  Der einzige Tag mit Hoffnung auf ein bisschen Ruhe    (eh nicht ... )

Da fällt mir ein:  Es gab doch mal Foren-Shirts,  das wäre doch praktisch um sich gegenseitig zu erkennen.  Vielleicht sollte man die mal neu auflegen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. März 2016)

Die letzten 4 Jahre war ich immer da von Donnerstag bis Sonntag. Dieses Jahr weis ich allerdings noch nicht ob ich kann oder nicht. Das wird sich irgendwann im Mai entscheiden, man wird sehen.


----------



## S754 (18. März 2016)

Vielleicht sollte man einen PCGH-Community Treffpunkt ausmachen, z.B. jeden Tag beim Stand X um 12 Uhr oder so ähnlich


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2016)

Ich werde selbstverständlich auch wieder alle Tage dabei sein und kann es wie zuvor auch es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einen PCGH-Community Treffpunkt ausmachen, z.B. jeden Tag beim Stand X um 12 Uhr oder so ähnlich



Bei den Case-Moddern steht doch immer ein Curry-Wurst-Stand ...    

Wo man 10€ oder so für ne kleine Pommes zahlen muss. 


Im Ernst, die Halle ist meist die leerste.

Aber eigentlich wären neue Foren-Shirts wirklich mal eine sinnvolle Idee dafür.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. März 2016)

Wenn ich komme werde ich mit meinem Abschluss Pulli kommen (auch wenn der irgendwie erst nächstes Jahr ist )
Dann sollte man mich erkennen
Hoffe wir finden einen Treffpunkt ^^

Zu den Casemoddern wäre echt nicht schlecht. Kann man gleich noch ein bisschen staunen


----------



## Bockwurstus (4. Mai 2016)

Also ich war jetzt die letzten 3 Jahre da und letztes Jahr das erste mal 2 Tage und es hat sich mega gelohnt, mehr als einen Tag zu gehen. Deswegen dieses Jahr auch wieder Samstag und Sonntag! 

Ich wollte aber unbedingt wieder VR ausprobieren, aber man musste sich teilweise an Ständen im vorhaus anmelden..

Was gibt es den dieses Jahr für coole VR Stände? Ich meine letztes Jahr gab es von Nvidia bspw. eine Vorstellung, wo man in einem kleinem Raum mit Kameras eine VR Brille bekommen hat. Sorry echt keine Ahnung mehr genau, wie das alles hieß. Und für so etwas würde ich mich gerne vorher anmelden 

€: Wie steht es eigentlich im Riot und die Gamescom 2016? Hätte gerne wieder kostenlose Skins ..


----------



## sasci (13. Mai 2016)

weiß jemand ob Riot dieses Jahr dabei ist?


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2016)

Nein die werden dieses Jahr nicht dabei sein.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Juli 2016)

Aber mein Sohn und ich .
Am Donnerstag....... Bilder *Zeus * wir machen doch wieder Bilder ??
Machst du den Thread auf oder ich ??
Das mit dem Treffen haut nicht hin hab ich immer mal wieder probiert.
Ich hab dieses Jahr schon meine bedenken hinzufahren



Spoiler



*Islamisten*


.
Will ja keinen auf dumme Gedanken bringen^^.
Wird bestimmt wieder hart.


----------



## S754 (24. Juli 2016)

Hä? Ich verstehe deinen wirren Post nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Juli 2016)

OK für dich:
"Riot kommt nicht"das hab ich als Aufhänger genommen um zu sagen das mein Sohn und ich kommen ,wie seit ca. fünf Jahren
und zwar am Donnerstag.
Zeus und ich(und noch viele andere) haben die letzten Jahre immer Bilder auf der Gamescom gemacht.
Dazu haben wir abwechselnt immer den Gamescom Bilder-Thread eröffnet:

Gamescom 2012[Bilderthread]


Gamescom 2013[Bilderthread]

Gamescom - 2014 [Bilderthread]

Gamescom 2015 - Bilder Thread


Desweiteren hast du vorgeschlagen einen Treffpunkt auszumachen um sich zu Treffen.
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht ,glaube zweimal,das es nicht hingehauen hat mit dem Treffen^^.

Weiterhin habe ich länger überlegt ob ich dieses Jahr fahren soll,da die Gamescom ein Ideales Ziel für einen Terroristischen Anschlag währe,ich durch meinen Post niemanden auf Dumme Gedanken bringen wollte,was sich hiermit erledigt hat^^.

Zum Schluss noch meine Vorahnung,das der Donnerstag ,wieder Hart für meinen Alten Körper wird.

Hoffe das du das besser verstehst??


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. August 2016)

OK,nochmal zum Treffen auf der Gamescom.
Computec,dazu gehört PC-Games und PCGH,macht ein Lesertreffen am Donnerstag18.08 um16°°UHR oder Freitag um 14°°UHR.
Treffpunkt Comutec-Stand Halle 8.

Info: PC-Games08/2016


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2016)

Ich hoffe echt für euch das es dieses vielleicht dann doch klappen wird.


----------



## S754 (16. August 2016)

Ich bin schon da


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon da



Warum das denn?  

Ich bin donnerstag da zu finden, einfach den hässlichsten Nerd ansprechen den ihr findet, das bin dann ich


----------



## S754 (17. August 2016)

Naja bin von der Presse und schreib grad von der Gamescom aus


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. August 2016)

Mach mal Foto


----------

